# Any one ever fixed a salvage car?



## hoffma10 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am looking at a 2004 GTO that is was wrecked. I have done some car work but have never fixed up a wrecked car however with my knowledge and the knowledge and help from a friend who is is the business of fixing up salvage cars, I think I would be able to get it done. I was wondering if anyone has ever fixed up one and would know about how difficult it is to get parts and how expensive they are? Thanks for your time!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I once bought a Ford F-150 4x4 with a salvage title. Whomever put it back together did a fantastic job. I had no problems with it and actually made money on the truck when I sold it. Others have not fared so well.

You don't say what part of the car was destroyed. You don't say what the asking price for the car is. Fill in the details, it would depend on exactly what needs redone.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Just beware, you must disclose the fact it is a salvage car if you ever sell it, and it will be worth alot less than a non salvaged car.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hoffma10 said:


> I am looking at a 2004 GTO that is was wrecked. I have done some car work but have never fixed up a wrecked car however with my knowledge and the knowledge and help from a friend who is is the business of fixing up salvage cars, I think I would be able to get it done. I was wondering if anyone has ever fixed up one and would know about how difficult it is to get parts and how expensive they are? Thanks for your time!


More details. Be careful on unibody cars you can make them look good but not perfect if the body/frame is bent.


----------



## hoffma10 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry about not giving the details. Here is the link to the photos of the car haven't went and looked at anything yet still trying to decide if it is worth looking at!

Inventory: View Item Information


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My opinion: The entire driver side needs replaced, the front end needs replaced, rear bumper area needs replaced. That rear 1/4 panel is all one piece that runs up the roof line. You are looking at quite a bit of $$. The pics of the undercarriage shows some damage but the the extent? Mechanically has anything been damaged as a result of the impact? Will it surface once you start driving it? That rear 1/4 panel is all one piece that runs up the roof line. Maybe replacing an entire clip would be cheaper? 

Have a recon center call around for parts for these and then figure in labor, just off the top of my head 10K+ in parts and labor? A decent paint job for the entire car will run you a good 5-8K alone. It looks as though 1/2 the car will need repainted anyway. I could be off a bit but 5K for the car and all that will go into it 15K or so?...what about unforeseen problems after you get it on the road? Unless you are doing the work yourself, it may be wise to see what you can get used undamaged versus a potential nightmare. Once guy's success at buying salvaged doesn't mean the next guy's will.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's damage on the right side roof too. You could buy a non wrecked running drive it right now car cheaper then you'd be into that one fixing it right. And with this one there will always be a wonder if something is hidden and may show up at the worse possable moment.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Someone took the Throttle-Body?!

There was someone else on here looking at a perfectly working one with 112k miles for $6000 or so. I don't think that's a great deal but read my disclaimer below.



(sorry im not any help rebuilding cars, i dont know squat, i will try anything and usually do OK, but don't know squat)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hoffma10 said:


> Sorry about not giving the details. Here is the link to the photos of the car haven't went and looked at anything yet still trying to decide if it is worth looking at!
> 
> Inventory: View Item Information


Walk away from that man, it is good for parts only.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Walk away from that man, it is good for parts only.


:agree that car is all wrecked up.


----------



## hoffma10 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice I wasn't sure if i should or not. I think it was making it look better than it does because I really like GTO. Once again thanks for all the advice.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah that car got t-boned or he J-turned into a poll, If you are looking for wrek cars go for rearends


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

:agree all so! that makes me hurt inside!eek::willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> yeah that car got t-boned or he J-turned into a poll, If you are looking for wrek cars *go for rearends*


Ah it depends on how hard it was hit in the rear, that could be one of the worse cars to go with. It can cause a car to buckle in the middle.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks way to expensive to fix. I would walk away from that one!!


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

great parts for a doner car but not to rebuild I have seen low mileage GTOs from 13K-22K
Keep looking


----------

